# Mein Teich fertig stellen



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Wie manche vielleicht schon mitbekommen habe habe ich im leztem Herbst meinen Folienteich angelegt.
Nun ist mir leider aufgefallen, dass es mir doch nicht so gut gefällt, wenn man im teich drin auf die Teichfolie guckt und an manchen Stellen an ein wenig Teichsubstrat.
Daraufhin habe ich in diesem Teichforum viel zum Thema Teich bauen herumgelesen, wie man den Teichgrund schöner gestalten kann.
Am besten gefiel mir die Idee, dass man Kunstrasen nimmt und den mit einer Zementmischung überzieht.
Nun frage ich mich wie einfach diese Lösung is und ob sie auch empfelenswert ist?
Oder ob es andere und bessere Möglichkeiten gibt?

Danke für jede Antwort
LG Phil


----------



## MonaNelly (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

wenn im sommer die pflanzen schön gewachsen sind, sieht man kaum noch was vom boden, da ich __ hornkraut und seerosen in körben gepflanzt habe. außerdem ist ein leichter (natürlicher) algenteppich auf der folie gewachsen, was die folie relativ gut versteckt.
von deiner methode habe ich noch nie gehört, wenn dein teich erst seit letztem herbst existiert, würde ich erst mal warten, bis alles richtig angewachsen ist.


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo Mona?,
Ich meine so eine Methode wie Mitch sie angewendet hatte https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603/?q=teichbau

Geht das leicht?

LG Phil


----------



## MonaNelly (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

zu dieser methode kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

(Mona und Nelly sind die namen von 2 meiner meerschweine  ).


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Okay 

Trotzdem danke

Bleibt trotzdem noch meine Frage ob es leicht oder schwer ist die teichfolie durcht evt. Kunstrasen+Zement zu verdecken?

LG Phil


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

hi phil,

dieses zement-vlies dingszeugs   ist eigentlich recht einfach zu machen wenn der teich ohne wasser ist  . 

für die flächen hab ich einfach nur das schwarze unkrautvlies mit normalen portlandzement eingerieben ( herrliche, matschige sache ) und dann das ganze auf die folie gelegt - ist fast wie landschaftsbau auf einer modelleisenbahn.

du kannst am ende das ganze noch mit sand oder kies abstreuen.


das wichtigste zum schluß: das ganze gut duchhärten (abbinden) lassen, sonst geht  der ph-wert  zu arg in die höhe. bei dünnen schichten dauert das ca 1 woche


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hi Mitch,
Danke für diese Erklärung, ich denke ich werde wenn es bald nach einer sonnenreichen Woche ausieht das Wasser inklusive meiner Fische aus dem Teich nehmen diesen dann mit Unkrautflies (geht es denn auch  mit Rollrasen aus dem Baumarkt?) auslegen und mit ein wenig Zement überstreichen:beten
Wo kann man den so ein Unkrautflies kaufen?

LG Phil


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

hi phil,

hier mal ein paar links zu gartenvlies

http://www.unkrautvlies.de/

http://www.gartenvlies.de/

das vlies gibt es  in teuer & billig, für den zweck im teich reicht das billige, es dient ja nur als trägermaterial für den zement.

falls risse beim trocknen auftauchen, die ja nur natürliches aussehen unterstreichen, macht das nix.


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Danke für die Links
Aber geht das nun auch mit Kunstrasen?
LG Phil


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

hi,

kunstrasen geht natürlich auch, ist aber im normalfall teurer und schwerer zu verarbeiten als vlies


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Moin,
Okay mit dem Preis hast du wohl recht

Würde dann so etwas reichen? http://www.amazon.de/Star-3070860-Anti-Unkrautvlies-ProfiLine-schwarz/dp/B0012IKZGS

LG Phil


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

hallo phil,

genaus so zeugs hab ich auch genommen - fast zum selben preis 

vergiss nicht: wir wollen fodoooos von der baustelle sehen wenn es soweit is


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Mitch,
Die wirst du dann auch noch hier sehenam besten unter dem namen mitch´s-technik oder was?

LG Phil


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

hi,

wenn schon dann simon ´s technik, er hat mich auf die idee gebracht 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432


----------



## phil73 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Moin,
Okay dann mach ich das so
Nun muss ich nurnoch auf besseres Wetter hoffen und dann geht´s los
Danke für die Hilfe
LG Phil


----------



## phil73 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
mein teich ist nun ganz leer und nun will ich mit diesen vlies.dingens starten
habe das gestern auch schon ausporbiert aber es wurde sehr spröde was habe ich falsch gemacht?
muss man noch was außer zement mit wasser mischen beachten?
und wann soll man den flies mit dem zement mit sand oder kies abstreuen?
LG Phil


----------



## phil73 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde hier erst zuerst einmal ein PLan von meinem Teich!
LGPhil


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo Phil.

Wozu die relativ große -30 Zone? Dafür gibt es nur wenige Pflanzen...
Ich würde einen Teil davon (vielleicht oben an die größere Pflanzenzone angrenzend, flacher gestalten und zusätzlich bepflanzen. 
Das Wasser soll doch schließlich von "allein" klar bleiben, oder? 

Der Mörtel sollte langsamer trocknen. Ich denke, dann reißt er auch nicht so schnell. Aber wirklich Ahnung vom betonieren habe ich bisher kaum.  
Unseren Uferwall hatten wir beim Bau abgedeckt, damit er langsamer trocknen konnte und auch nicht durch Regen gleich wieder zu nass wurde.


----------



## phil73 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo und danke für die Antwort,
also an der Teich größe kann ich nixs mehr ändern; aber wo kann ich da noch die Pflanzenzohnen erweitern?
sind viele kleinne oder wenige große Zohnen besser?
LGPhil


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Moin Phil.

Ich denke das die Gesamtfläche der Pflanzenzone(n) entscheidend ist, jedoch bleibt auf einer größeren, zusammenhängenden Fläche das Substrat besser liegen und es gibt auch optisch einfach mehr her.
Mein Hinweis bezog sich auf die -30er Zone, welche Du zugunsten einer flacheren verkleinern könntest. Oder ist alles schon fertig ausgehoben? Auffüllen bitte nur, wenn Du das mit einem Stampfer richtig verdichten kannst. Ansonsten musst Du im Teich mit einer dickeren Substratschicht für mehr "Höhe" sorgen. Ist aber m.M.n. nur die zweitbeste Lösung.


----------



## phil73 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Moin ihr da Draußen,
hier einmal Bilder von meinem Teich nach dem einschlemmen:
 
LGPhil


----------



## phil73 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
nun hier noch ein Bild von meinem Teich mit den neuen Pflanzenzohnen;
reichen diese?oder brauche ich mehr?wenn welche tiefe und wovon?
P.S.:der Teich ist ca 6cm² groß?
 
Lg Phil


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich fertig stellen*

Hallo nochmal,
Nun abshcließend zu diesem Thema nochmal die letzten Teichbilder:
   

MfG Phil


----------

